# 00 Maxima SE Fed Non-Tract Auto trans! NO START cranks WILL PAY $100 who figures out!



## johnny916 (Jan 5, 2011)

Haven't been able to start my Nissan Maxima in over a year. I bought it from an auto auction and drove it back to my dealership where I noticed it had a problem starting. I remember it taking few seconds to start the vehicle especially when letting it sit for a while. After about a week the vehicle simply would NOT start anymore shortly after I put some gas in it. 

Took the vehicle to multiple mechanics and the problem that they all found was that the ECU is NOT firing out of three cylinders. They checked everything ok and recommended replacing the ECU. So I got one from a wrecked car with the exact same specs, took it along with the vehicle to the dealership where they programmed it in. Guess what, vehicle still would NOT start! 

I absolutely have no idea what could possibly be causing my no start condition, the vehicle cranks fine but just won't turn over. I do notice that the engine has been swapped out, possibly a in CA. The emissions label states Federal. However, I did buy a third ECU which is for CA instead of Fed just incase that might be it, and of course it was not.. Vehicle will not run and this seems to be an extremely difficult problem to solve for the local mechanics. 

Anyone who can point out the problem I will send them $100!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

First of all, which three cylinders? Second question: when you saying they are not "firing," do you mean there's no spark at those three cylinders, or are we talking about injectors or something other? Has a compression test been performed? Are there any stored codes? 

A couple of possible things come to mind. First, these cars have had issues with ignition coils failing. Another issue, not quite as common but common enough to be known, is a problem of wire(s) breaking in the EGI harness in the bend between the firewall and where it meets the engine. The stressing of the wires in the harness due to the back and forth movement of the engine can cause one or more wires to break. Updated brackets help eliviate the problem, somewhat. Refer Nissan TSB NTB01-059 for more info.


----------



## johnny916 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes compression was one of the first things they checked along with fuel, etc.. 

When I say three cylinders are not firing it's because the ECU is not sending out a signal to three of the coils. So no spark on three cylinders. 

Not sure which one's are not firing, I'll have to talk to my mechanic. 

But man has this been a burden!


----------



## johnny916 (Jan 5, 2011)

One of the mechanics had a auto computer guy come in make sure the ECU is getting inputs also, and yes it was.. Just no output to the coils. He came in with a graph type thing and checked.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Instead of just guessing what component is bad, do an ecu code readout; any fault codes that may be set will point you to a failed component. Which three coils are not firing; are they all in the same bank, if so, the camshaft position sensor in that bank may be bad.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

So both old _and_ new ECUs aren't firing to three cylinders? Or just the old ECU?

If you've narrowed it down to spark, have you tried a different engine wiring harness as well?

As said above, the VQ30 coils were prone to failure. This was, from my own personal experience, from the coil packs allowing moisture inside...eventually frying them. Switch your coils around and see if the problem can be pinpointed to individual coil packs or if it's certain cylinders too.


Just to be sure...you think the engine was swapped out? Are you sure it is a VQ30de-*K[/i]? Is the intake manifold black or silver?*


----------



## johnny916 (Jan 5, 2011)

*I tried THREE different ECU's total.*

Same result. I'll get some pictures. 

i would think the guy would of moved the coils around, but I'll have him today..


----------



## johnny916 (Jan 5, 2011)

Just talked to the mechanic, he said he spent a signifcant amount of time trying to diagnose the problem. He said he did everything like switch coil packs, compression, tested the wiring harness.. 

He just told me today it might be the cam sprocket gear as the engine was swapped from an unknown vehicle. He said the engine is possibly from Japan and they used a different one..


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Why haven't you had a dealer look at it? I see you took it for programming but if you let them get into it they can eliminate alot of problems just by watching Data monitor to see cam and crank siginals, MAF signal, coolant temp sensor. All 3 of those are needed to just start the engine. Also the 2000 and 01 models are good at frying ECUs due to the idle air valve shorting back into the ECU because the seal for coolant get into it.


----------



## johnny916 (Jan 5, 2011)

I tried, when I left the vehicle at the dealership to program the ECU they basically told me that since the ECU may or may not be the right one they wanted to change out the ECU with a brand new one first. I then told the service advisor "But what if that's not even the problem! There goes $900!" He said we have to start there.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

All 3 ECUs resulted with no firing on 3 cylinders? You're sure the input into the ECU is working correctly?

Maybe there is a short somewhere causing the ECUs to not fire on 3 cylinders?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Take an ECU apart and check the board for an exploded chip. If that is the problem then you have a shorted IACV. If you never changed that but kept throwing computers at it you'll keep shorting them everytime you try to start it.


----------



## johnny916 (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok I'll take one apart today.. I really need to get this fixed! Daamn it's hurting the pocket book badly!


----------



## johnny916 (Jan 5, 2011)

Nope, nothing burnt, this is the most complex automotive problem known to man kind.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

This is really something for a pro to dig into. If you are positive you have fuel, and positive you have spark, then that only leaves control inputs. A faulty engine temp sensor would cause a no start cause the ECM needs that particular signal to know when to put the system into closed loop. It also need an engine speed signal (timing in general or revolution sensor), and a MAP/MAF sensor for fuel mixture. Even thought the system is set to a predeturmined mixture it still needs to know how much air is coming into the system. 

A true Nissan Senior or master tech can use Consult and narrow down what it is just by matching data monitor for signals.


----------

